# Peeing when hunting



## ceecee (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunny is almost 7 months. She has NEVER pooped in the house. She always pees outside when I take her. The problem is she hunts incessantly at shadows in the house. So much so that she dripples as she is stalking it. A large amount of dribble in a straight line. Not a pool. I don't she is really aware of it. That's how intense she gets with hunting! How do I correct her from this if she doesn't recognize what she is doing. Sunny would rather hunt than eat or sleep!!!


----------



## ceecee (Sep 29, 2010)

Sunny seems to be getting better. We started taking her out even if she had been out ten minutes before if she goes into the hunt mode. Then if we get busy and she's still hunting the "shadow birds" we put her into the crate for a little while.


----------

